# Ok, had to chuckle when I saw this thing......



## ebow86 (Sep 5, 2011)

I know the rules are pretty strict here on CPF when it comes to advertising and posting certain links and such, however, I have absolutely no affiliation with this product or company, if posting this link is a violation, I apologize, mods please go ahead and remove it at will. Now that's out of the way

I came across this by accident last night when browsing another forum, and as I sit here chuckling right now as I type this, I wanted to post the link and see what you guys have to say, and whether or not anyone actually has any experience with this thing, at the very least maybe some of you will share my sense of humor when viewing the photos

http://www.megaray.com/mr175.html

Looks like something out of a really bad early 1990's action adventure movie lol


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess that once those lights go into regular usage in the military then each platoon will not have just one heavy weapon specialist but also the heavy light man. A requisite for that role is an indifference to how stupid your fellow soldiers think you are carrying it around, lol!

The civilian version will be closer in size to the Fenix TK70 plunger but with a pistol grip.


----------



## lapd.erik (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmm that looks like a good EDC.


----------



## AO JAR (Sep 5, 2011)

lapd.erik said:


> Hmm that looks like a good EDC.


 
Don't forget the holster for it. lol


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 5, 2011)

On a scale of 1 to 10, I give it a ten...on the cheese factor! They could have done with-out the wanna-be spec-ops character in the red beret...posing like Luke Skywalker...


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 5, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, I give it a ten...on the cheese factor! They could have done with-out the wanna-be spec-ops character in the red beret...posing like Luke Skywalker...


 
I can just picture the late night TV commercial right now, that wanna be spec-ops solider is walking in a war torn city, armed with his mega-ray, when out of nowhere a masked insurgent wielding an AK-47 appears out of nowhere, the spec-ops solider aims and fires his mega ray beam into the insurgent's eye balls, the insurgent falls to the ground crying in agony, the narrators voice is heard "Order now and we'll throw in this ultra bright 1 million candlepower keychain light for free!, Discover and Mastercard accepted, sorry no COD's, 6.99 for processing and delivery, MEGAAAA RAYYYY Call Now!"


----------



## riccardo.dv (Sep 5, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I can just picture the late night TV commercial right now, that wanna be spec-ops solider is walking in a war torn city, armed with his mega-ray, when out of nowhere a masked insurgent wielding an AK-47 appears out of nowhere, the spec-ops solider aims and fires his mega ray beam into the insurgent's eye balls, the insurgent falls to the ground crying in agony, the narrators voice is heard "Order now and we'll throw in this ultra bright 1 million candlepower keychain light for free!, Discover and Mastercard accepted, sorry no COD's, 6.99 for processing and delivery, MEGAAAA RAYYYY Call Now!"


 
lol  this is the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dyVEBB8XfY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 5, 2011)

riccardo.dv said:


> lol  this is the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dyVEBB8XfY&feature=player_embedded



Oh please, is that seriously an ACOG scope they have mounted on that thing? Please tell me I'm seeing things.


----------



## Ilikelite (Sep 5, 2011)

lol, the soldier holding it looks so BEAST!!


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 5, 2011)

What can you really say other than. Wow....


----------



## brembo (Sep 5, 2011)

"Soldier" is a lefty.

No pocket clip, no sale.


----------



## Zot (Sep 5, 2011)

And will you check out that HUGE benefit of the low setting.



> Lithium Battery lasts 100 minutes of continuous bright use, and 120 minutes on low or strobe.


----------



## riccardo.dv (Sep 5, 2011)

Zot said:


> And will you check out that HUGE benefit of the low setting.



rofl didn't notice it before. amazing!


----------



## nodoubt (Sep 5, 2011)

you can laugh all you want to, but these things are the real deal.......
did you catch what the 4300 model is sporting ??
a 300 watt short arc triple element light...
good to light things up at close to 3 MILES !

DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANYTHING THAT CAN LIGHT STUFF UP AT 3 MILES ??
just curious...............................


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 5, 2011)

nodoubt said:


> you can laugh all you want to, but these things are the real deal.......
> did you catch what the 4300 model is sporting ??
> a 300 watt short arc triple element light...
> good to light things up at close to 3 MILES !
> ...



Yeah...but all you can do, is just look at it...would ya just look at it...that's all you can do...


----------



## RWT1405 (Sep 5, 2011)

While I do admit the marketing is totally cheesy, the device itself has merit. Time will tell, but I wouldn't be surprised to see this device used "somewhat" in certain tactical scenarios.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 5, 2011)

the haters said:


> rofl...
> cheesy...
> wanna be spec-ops solider...
> bad early 1990's action adventure movie lol...
> how stupid your fellow soldiers think you are carrying it around, lol!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## angelofwar (Sep 5, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 5, 2011)

nodoubt said:


> DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANYTHING THAT CAN LIGHT STUFF UP AT 3 MILES ??
> just curious...............................


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2011)

Does it come with a clip?


----------



## Lobstradomus (Sep 5, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Oh please, is that seriously an ACOG scope they have mounted on that thing? Please tell me I'm seeing things.


 
Its not even a legit ACOG, looks like a knockoff Aimpoint made by NcStar. The whole idea of putting a red dot sight on that is kind of funny even aside from the fact that the light itself would completely wash out the dot anyway.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like the E2DL just lost it's "Straight Ballin' Son" title...cause this Mega Ray is DEF "Skraight Ballin' Son"

"The new MegaRay...Straight Ballin'...from 3 Miles away"


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 5, 2011)

nodoubt said:


> you can laugh all you want to, but these things are the real deal.......
> did you catch what the 4300 model is sporting ??
> a 300 watt short arc triple element light...
> good to light things up at close to 3 MILES !
> ...





RWT1405 said:


> While I do admit the marketing is totally cheesy, the device itself has merit. Time will tell, but I wouldn't be surprised to see this device used "somewhat" in certain tactical scenarios.
> 
> My .02 FWIW YMMV



Well, I can't say much about that, but as I pointed out in the youtube link that was provided, mounting a cheap knockoff ACOG sight onto your product doesn't exactly give it much credibility IMO. And choosing an actor dresssed in attire from the Jean Claude Van Damme movie "Streetfighter" posing with megaray in hand, ready for combat doesn't help either.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 5, 2011)

Plain awesome, Leon...plain awesome!


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just knew Leon would be contributing to the thread with his awesome artistic style, it's always a treat! Leon _is_ awesome


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 5, 2011)

Man, consider the possibilities! At the moment I just annoy my neighbours "testing" my lights (aka playing around). With that thing I could annoy the whole town!

That's why they chose such a grimly looking dude as model: Because you're definitely making yourself some enemies with this thing!


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lucciola said:


> Man, consider the possibilities! At the moment I just annoy my neighbours "testing" my lights (aka playing around). With that thing I could annoy the whole town!
> 
> That's why they chose such a grimly looking dude as model: Because you're definitely making yourself some enemies with this thing!



You won't have any enemies left - the MegaRay will deal with them...


----------



## wuyeah (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh boy, the light boy doesn't get to carry a gun. Risk his life for everyone. A true CPF spirit!


----------



## iapyx (Sep 5, 2011)

nodoubt said:


> you can laugh all you want to, but these things are the real deal.......
> did you catch what the 4300 model is sporting ??
> a 300 watt short arc triple element light...
> good to light things up at close to 3 MILES !
> ...



DM51 has
Well, at least one mile, but it would not surprise me if it can do more like two or three


----------



## Haesslich (Sep 5, 2011)

The tech specs show about 180 minutes on low and 210 on strobe. But that guy carrying it... uh, wow. No words.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 5, 2011)

There's review of one of these on here somewhere.
http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/MegaRay 175.htm

I'll move this thread to the searchlights forum


----------



## swan (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like a GI-JOE ad from the seventies!


----------



## archimedes (Sep 5, 2011)

nodoubt said:


> you can laugh all you want to, but these things are the real deal.......
> did you catch what the 4300 model is sporting ??
> a 300 watt short arc triple element light...
> good to light things up at close to 3 MILES !
> ...


 
Hmmm, *lotsalumens *has (had?) this little keychain number:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?92396-1kW-Xenon-Arc-Tank-Light


----------



## BVH (Sep 5, 2011)

nodoubt said:


> you can laugh all you want to, but these things are the real deal.......
> did you catch what the 4300 model is sporting ??
> a 300 watt short arc triple element light...
> good to light things up at close to 3 MILES !
> ...


 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...HAVE-I-GONE-AND-DONE-NOW&highlight=carbon+arc


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 6, 2011)

Remember that 3 mile range is a manufacturers claim, and we all know how that goes:shakehead


----------



## DM51 (Sep 6, 2011)

nodoubt said:


> DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANYTHING THAT CAN LIGHT STUFF UP AT 3 MILES ??
> just curious...............................


BVH's thread (linked by him above) is a classic; another one is Ra's Maxablaster. That can light things up at *6* miles.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 6, 2011)

My first thought . . . .


This is gonna' attract EVERY SINGLE FLYING INSECT in a 3-mile radius ! ! !


:eeew:
_


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 6, 2011)

All joking aside, this product maybe quite good, but the mounted acog scope and the cheesy advertising with Mr. Spec-ops doesn't help to give it any credibility IMO.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 6, 2011)

*MegaRay* was the inspiration for my first short-arc mod, the *Mega Blaster*:
(The thread is hard to read as it was a re-built thread after CPF crash using Google catch)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-arc-mod-MegaRay-style&highlight=mega+blaster

Long Distance shoot out of my short arcs vs. Maxa Beam:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315896-Superlights-shoot-out-2011-The-Short-Arcs

The one & only *MegaRay* *Review* by CPF Old timer kenshiro: 
http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/superlights/superlights.html


----------



## Darvis (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd buy two with the optional grenade launcher and coffee heater attachement.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 6, 2011)

DM51, I saw a thread by you where you showed a light, HID I guess, that lit a tree at 1 kilometer. What is/was the max distance you can/could lit an object with that thing? Do you still have it?

found the thread, it's called Maxabeam vs the Moon:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?199795-MaxaBeam-vs.-the-Moon

note this:


DM51 said:


> ....and these pics were all taken with the MaxaBeam on the low power setting - *it wasn't even using high power!!* LOL!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 6, 2011)

iapyx said:


> DM51, I saw a thread by you where you showed a light, HID I guess, that lit a tree at 1 kilometer. What is/was the max distance you can/could lit an object with that thing? Do you still have it?
> 
> found the thread, it's called Maxabeam vs the Moon:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?199795-MaxaBeam-vs.-the-Moon
> ...


 
Yes, that's the thread - the light is a standard MaxaBeam. Quite a few members have them. If you narrow the beam to a pin-point, you can see things pretty clearly up to at least 1km / 3,000 feet. I still have mine; you'll see quite a few threads about them in the Spotlights / HID section.



*Edit:* I'm STILL embarrassed to think I had it set on low power for that beamshot, LOL.


----------



## EZO (Sep 6, 2011)

If the MegaRay isn't quite up to your needs try the Hyperbeam C-300 Light Cannon!
No pistol grip, however.

http://hyperbeam.com/product.php?id_product=21


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Sep 7, 2011)

Marketing may leave some rolling in the aisle, but the light itself is second to none.


----------



## COXWPD (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow! Just what I want, them to know I'm coming 3 miles before I get there.


----------



## nodoubt (Sep 7, 2011)

COXWPD said:


> Wow! Just what I want, them to know I'm coming 3 miles before I get there.


 
what an idiot......


----------



## DM51 (Sep 7, 2011)

nodoubt said:


> what an idiot......


Who are you referring to?


----------



## Jep (Sep 7, 2011)

could this be used for batman type beaconing? i wonder if lens caps are available with custom logos


----------



## EZO (Sep 7, 2011)

Jep said:


> could this be used for batman type beaconing? i wonder if lens caps are available with custom logos



One of the links for the aforementioned C-300 Light Cannon demonstrates it being used to project the Olympic rings in the sky, Bat-Signal style.


----------



## Launch Mini (Sep 7, 2011)

There will be "night hunters" buying this, as it is fairly small and will illegally light up game quite well for hunting.
Not that I condone that type of activity


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the reverse mounted pocket clip. That way, you can clip it onto any baseball cap and have a headlamp!


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 7, 2011)

I still wanna know what's up with the ACOG scope or whatever it is that's mounted on top. Can be seen here


----------



## iapyx (Sep 7, 2011)

I read somewhere that this is a twisty-light. Twist 50 turns for constant on at low and twist another 50 times for constant on at max.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 8, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I still wanna know what's up with the ACOG scope or whatever it is that's mounted on top. Can be seen here



It is used to magnify whatever it is pointing at. It's kind of like binoculars, except just for one eye, and usually mounted on rifles to extend your seeing/aiming distance.

If you think logically, why would you want to light up something far away if you can't see detail that far? well, you don't want to hold a monocular in one hand and the light in the other and try to get them to point at the same thing, so might as well mount it to the light itself. In this case, you wouldn't use the scope to aim, you'd use it to view after aiming.

If anything, the scope adds usefulness. How does it reduce credibility?


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 8, 2011)

leon2245 said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA

On the other hand, at least someone's finally made a portable light that can actually melt the enemy's face off.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you guys checked out their image gallery? They seem to be somewhat confused about what is, and is not, the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 8, 2011)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> It is used to magnify whatever it is pointing at. It's kind of like binoculars, except just for one eye, and usually mounted on rifles to extend your seeing/aiming distance.
> 
> If you think logically, why would you want to light up something far away if you can't see detail that far? well, you don't want to hold a monocular in one hand and the light in the other and try to get them to point at the same thing, so might as well mount it to the light itself. In this case, you wouldn't use the scope to aim, you'd use it to view after aiming.
> 
> If anything, the scope adds usefulness. How does it reduce credibility?


 
Well, for example when you light up something that far way for others who happen to be much closer to the object that's lit. In military circumstances a lightsource 3 miles away is a lot more difficult to hit than one 100 yards away.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 10, 2011)

nodoubt... you have had ample time to respond to my post #49 above, and to the PM I sent you about it. You have been logged in more than once since since then, so you cannot pretend you have been unaware of this.

In the absence of an explanation from you, I have to assume your post was rudely directed at another member, which is a breach of Rule 4. In normal circumstances that type of behavior would earn you a rebuke and possibly a short time away from here, but in view of the fact that you have also deliberately failed to respond to moderation, your suspension will last for 7 days.


----------



## IMSabbel (Sep 16, 2011)

While I agree that the model handling the light in those pics does look a bit unmilitary, I still feel as if I accidentially ended up at 4chan when viewing this thread.

The Megaray is a pretty serious light. I mean, 175W short-arc with colliminiator optics is nothing to scoff at. And the "gun" style design is there for a reason: With such a small beam angle, you have to able to hold it stable and aim it well - the same requirements as for a gun. That design has been optimized pretty well over the centuries.


----------



## nodoubt (Sep 18, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Who are you referring to?


 

thought i made it pretty clear, as i drug the quote from coxwpd into my post...
to answer your question as plainly as i can, i was talking to COXWPD .....

i say delete this whole conversation when you read this, as it has nothing to do with the original post...
your other replay to me on this public forum has nothing to do with the thread either......
i guess you just had to flex your little cyber muscles for the world to see by banning me ....

pretty funny actually when i saw it....
i guess people can make an ignorant comment on here, and you have to keep your mouth shut when they do ?


anyways, do what u will with this matter, im done with it....

nodoubt out.........


----------



## DM51 (Sep 18, 2011)

nodoubt said:


> nodoubt out


Yes; and for much longer, this time.… :ironic:


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 18, 2011)

I literally almost peed myself when I clicked on that link.. Don't take a flashlight to a gunfight! That thing better emit pain waves or something!!! Unbelievable!!! Now here's the real question: who's going to take one for the team and buy one to review???  

Shao


----------



## hamhead (Sep 18, 2011)

looks like a nice light to me.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 18, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Now here's the real question: who's going to take one for the team and buy one to review???
> 
> Shao


There have been at least two reviews done and shared with CPF over the years.


----------



## EZO (Sep 18, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Now here's the real question: who's going to take one for the team and buy one to review???
> 
> Shao



Hey Shao, after many behind the scenes PMs amongst ourselves, we've concluded that who but YOU would be the best candidate. We await your pending review! 

Soon after, we expect you to be offering replacement O-rings for this thing.


----------



## EZO (Sep 19, 2011)

OK, I guess Shao's off the hook.

Here's a MEGARAY review with lots of good detail photos. (2004)

(Speaking of "Had to chuckle", apparently this light has a strobe mode!)

P.S. This is one of the reviews referred to by Size15's. The older links to this review from CPF no longer work. I don't know if the reviewer, a CPF member, is still active here.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahhh... it's all coming back to me now... I remember reading about that thing! Silly but cool concept actually... I bet with today's technology you could really turn it into a permanent blindness-inducer. Make it weapons mountable...


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 7, 2011)

I got to play with one a few months back and as I recall it smoked the MaxaBeam pretty good. Also as for the images remember it's a South African company.......so there norm is different than our norm 

Mac


----------



## BassTib (Oct 8, 2011)

Megaray is not exactly the best name for it. The beret wearing "soldier" certainly does not help matters. It looks like this company is a serious and legitamit company, but when I looked up the MR2175 the descriptions on the images say "MR175 in action". Its just another picture of their product mounted on a vehicle. None of them were IN ACTION? They were just stilling there not even powered on? Pretty funny. They need to fire their advertising firm one and their photographer two. They picked the worst angles on the "in action" pics. Still it is pretty funny. The actual product seems to be a pretty solid piece of hardware. I want to know the soldier that volunteers to carry this thing around at night and use it. Talk about a attracting attention this thing would get you killed instantly if you use it like Frenchy the red beret man in the pics.


----------



## petersmith6 (Oct 9, 2011)

you may scoff...but try using one....in the realy world it made the maxa beam look like a incan 2 cell maglight. good colour rendision and the srobe can knock out a cow at 500 yards


----------



## Parker VH (Oct 9, 2011)

So how much do these sell for?


----------



## BassTib (Oct 9, 2011)

petersmith6 said:


> you may scoff...but try using one....in the realy world it made the maxa beam look like a incan 2 cell maglight. good colour rendision and the srobe can knock out a cow at 500 yards



It appears to be a nice quality product, I was only saying they need to fire their advertising firm if they even used one. The ad is really lame. I am not in the military and even I look at the pictures and cant take them seriously. Hopefully we will get a review of this thing.


----------



## BVH (Oct 9, 2011)

A member whom I haven't seen online for years had one. He bought one of everything, no matter cost! I know of no one else on CPF.


----------

